# Website is finally live - chicagophotoshop.com



## Chicagophotoshop (Mar 19, 2007)

www.chicagophotoshop.com

your thoughts/comments/suggestions/praisewink is much appreciated. 

For the record, I do not consider myself a professional photographer.  photography is more of a hobby of mine.  my site's goal is to give people a view of the great city of chicago as well as give others an opportunity to showcase their work (of whatever they like, not just chicago related).


I intend on keeping this a work in progress and adding many more photos and neighborhoods as well as other photographers' work.  thanks for checking out my thread


----------



## schumionbike (Mar 19, 2007)

You have a very nice site with a lot of good images. The images you have would certainly make you a professional photographer.  The website design is neat and look professional.  I thought the pricing was on the high side since I thought most 5X7 sell for $5 but I don't know what the expenses are so....


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Mar 19, 2007)

schumionbike said:


> You have a very nice site with a lot of good images. The images you have would certainly make you a professional photographer.


thank you very much for your nice comments.  much appreciated. 



schumionbike said:


> The website design is neat and look professional.  I thought the pricing was on the high side since I thought most 5X7 sell for $5 but I don't know what the expenses are so....



  as for pricing, I have been struggling to find whats right.  I guess to keep in mind for just prints, shipping is free and framing is professionally done.  (as opposed to some cheap target frames).   but yea, pricing is something I have to think about further.  and thank you for your input, its exactly what i'm looking for.


----------



## dewey (Mar 19, 2007)

Great photos on there - and I love the site.  As far as pricing goes I would go the other way and say it's a little on the low side... so you're in the right range.  Your photos can justify the price.

Anyway... back to the site.  I'm in the middle of redesigning my website.  It was setup to deal with my major income source which is weddings.  I have been trying to setup a section for my fine art prints and have gone through half a dozen tries but haven't found what I like yet.  I love the way you can choose the frame and the mat and the price is dynamic.  I can respect it if it's a trade secret but can you share what you used for your site?  Is it server side PHP scripting?  Did you purchase a program to generate the code?

Feel free to PM me if you want to keep it quiet... but that's exactly what I was looking for.


Again - nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Mar 19, 2007)

dewey said:


> Great photos on there - and I love the site.  As far as pricing goes I would go the other way and say it's a little on the low side... so you're in the right range.  Your photos can justify the price.
> 
> Anyway... back to the site.  I'm in the middle of redesigning my website.  It was setup to deal with my major income source which is weddings.  I have been trying to setup a section for my fine art prints and have gone through half a dozen tries but haven't found what I like yet.  I love the way you can choose the frame and the mat and the price is dynamic.  I can respect it if it's a trade secret but can you share what you used for your site?  Is it server side PHP scripting?  Did you purchase a program to generate the code?
> 
> ...




thanks dewey.  thanks alot.  part of what I'd like to do on the site is make it a platform for others to sell their work.  much like you see for Daryl Lockwood.  he is a friend of mine and isnt ready yet with his photos.  

if you are interested in something like that, send me an email to jlewis@chicagophotoshop.com or the contact us on the site.

I'll send you a pm regarding the site.  thanks again.


----------



## mr e (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, nice site all around, I like the order page too.

My only real criticism is you shouldn't disable right clicking, to me it looks unprofessional.

Oh, and it might look better if the image was smaller and the options were to the right of it instead of below it, right now things just don't look like they fit nicely together, and that's why the options are below, but it maybe not, something to play with I guess.

My other question is, have you looked into using Prototype? Should make some of that extensive (but nicely done) Javascript easier to code, I know it's already coded, but might wanna look into it for future coding.

Anyways, I'm impressed, I really like it, good job


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Mar 19, 2007)

mr e said:


> Wow, nice site all around, I like the order page too.
> 
> My only real criticism is you shouldn't disable right clicking, to me it looks unprofessional.
> 
> ...



thank you very much for your comments mr e.  I will share your thoughts with my web designer. very good feedback, thank you.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Apr 2, 2007)

anybody else?


----------



## Lars Leber (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks great. What shopping cart are you using?

Edit: In your FAQ you misspell megapixel as _megapixal._


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Apr 3, 2007)

Lars Leber said:


> Looks great. What shopping cart are you using?


  thank you and i'm using only paypal.  you can pay with paypal  or credit card



Lars Leber said:


> Edit: In your FAQ you misspell megapixel as _megapixal._


 oops  thanks for that.


----------



## Passion4Film (Apr 3, 2007)

Very nice! The navigation is nice! It makes me want to go take the Metra in and photograph the city _today_, lol. Love the photo of the Bean!


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Apr 4, 2007)

Passion4Film said:


> Very nice! The navigation is nice! It makes me want to go take the Metra in and photograph the city _today_, lol. Love the photo of the Bean!



thanks passion.  come on down, chitown is always smiling for the camera


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (May 4, 2007)

feedback is much appreciated    thanks all!!


----------



## elsaspet (May 4, 2007)

Beatiful photography!
I'd move all your text to a seperate page titled "info" or something though.  You want to bombard them with great visuals.  And you have plenty to chose from.  Lose the front page text, and enlarge those wonderful photos.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (May 4, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Beatiful photography!
> I'd move all your text to a seperate page titled "info" or something though.  You want to bombard them with great visuals.  And you have plenty to chose from.  Lose the front page text, and enlarge those wonderful photos.



thank you so much for the nice and useful comments.  I will do that.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (May 27, 2007)

:thumbup::hug::


----------



## psuphoto09 (May 27, 2007)

Nice site overall. When viewing your first photo on the site it says the image is $4.00 yet the shopping cart says $9 (5x7 no matte or frame). As well, the word matte is mispelled as mat. 
I also dislike that the price does not change as options are added. Maybe find a script that can do that so the customer knows what the price is before they click buy.


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (May 28, 2007)

psuphoto09 said:


> Nice site overall. When viewing your first photo on the site it says the image is $4.00 yet the shopping cart says $9 (5x7 no matte or frame). As well, the word matte is mispelled as mat.
> I also dislike that the price does not change as options are added. Maybe find a script that can do that so the customer knows what the price is before they click buy.



what browser and operating system are you using?  

the pricing certainly does change when you changes options (size, frame).  my site is best viewed in IE on windows.  its a challenge to have the site work perfect in all browser environments.  

thank you for your comments.  especially my poor spelling.  :thumbdown:


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jun 18, 2007)

some changes coming soon thanks to this thread.  thoughts/comments/suggestions are always appreciated. :smileys::cheers:


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Sep 28, 2007)

:hug::


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Sep 29, 2007)

Great images, I like the site, and your order page is just too much fun.

I thought your prices were good, and maybe a little low.

Since you have a My Cart at the top I don't think you need the cart sticking out on the right. Get rid of that and center the page. 

The gray background is a little bland for me, but with your framing options going from white to black I don't know what else you could do.

I think you'll find good success with this site.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

VERY nice!!!! 

One suggestion... I would change the front and font size on the menu bar. Make it larger and easier to navigate. Just an idea. 

Sincerely, 

Aaron


----------

